# strongman u105kg



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

i am thinking of doing a strongman comp, i am just a shade under 105kg, and i would like to know what my 3 big lifts should be,shoulder press and log press, i only want to know to see where i am in my training, cheers peeps, p.s any advice on a training split for strongman would be wicked


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

140kg push press minimum id say.....bench doesnt matter all tht much to a strogman but ideally need to b pressing over 160, deadlifting 300 and squatting 270.....but max lifts also need to b proportionate to high strength idurance, at 105 a 240 deadlift for 15-20 reps wud b gd


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

hi dave i think you'll need to have at least a 260 deadlift 120 overhead 230 ish squat

these are the events from englands 105's final

Heavy medley (Yoke, Tyre Flip, 120 Farmers and 260 Frame Carry)

Viking Press 130kg for reps

Squat in Frame(Start weight 180kg rising 20kg each lift ending at 300kgs)

Conans wheel (280-300) one lift allowed

Silver Dollar Skips Deadlift (Last man Standing. 5 lifts allowed(Can miss a weight and move up))

Pressing Medley 110kg log, Axle, 56kg Bell, Sleeper, 120kg Two man log!! (Any Order)

Stones 6 stones 100kg start weight

as for a traning split somethin like the following would be ideal,

Tues this is based on wendlers 5x5 system with sm lift included

squat 5/3/1

front squat 3x6

bb lunge 3x10

chins 3xf

sled pull with harness

Thurs

BP 5/3/1

Inc log press 3x5

NBP 3x5

Jerk 3x8

Atlas stone

Sat

DL 5/3/1

BO Row 3x6

P.clean 3x6

B.ext 3x10

Sled pull arm over arm

Sun

Press 5/3/1

Log press 5/3/1

Dips 3xf

Single DB press 3x3

Farmers/Frame walk


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> hi dave i think you'll need to have at least a* 260 deadlift 120 overhead 230 ish squat *
> 
> these are the events from englands 105's final
> 
> ...


WOW they are not big lifts at all IMO


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

cheers siovrhyl, the weights you have mentioned i can do comfortably, bugger me xjpx, your asking alot hehe


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

dave_jenks said:


> cheers siovrhyl, the weights you have mentioned i can do comfortably, bugger me xjpx, your asking alot hehe


no point jus makin up the numbers pal, u wanna win dnt u :thumb:


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

no i dont wanna winner..........................................i wanna smash the competition to bits


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

they weights i posted are ones you'd need to be able to compete, to win national comps you've gotta be looking close to xjpx 's lifts though the standard of overhead in 105's is very high and there are lads throwin 160-170 overhead


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

siovrhyl said:


> they weights i posted are ones you'd need to be able to compete, to win national comps you've gotta be looking close to xjpx 's lifts though the standard of overhead in 105's is very high and there are lads throwin 160-170 overhead


damn 170 overhead is fookin awesome!!!...


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

awesome, i need another 20kg to hit the 170kg mark, cheers for the routine aswel, reps


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

no probs pal yeah the lad with the 170 is mark clegg he's an ex olympic lifter went to the common wealth games. where do you do your sm training


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's a link to a u105kg website http://uk105strongman.webs.com/apps/blog/

It will give you an idea of the top guys at the moment.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

for u105kg the avg log press seems to be around 140kg with a couple of guys going as high as 170kg. theres a thread on sugdenbarbell with the unofficial rankings (some vids aswell):

http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/UK-u105-log-press-rankings-6027


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

XJPX said:


> at 105 a 240 deadlift for 15-20 reps wud b gd


Perhaps at the very top world level, certainly the average competitor is not doing that!

SM is far more about speed and technique than pure strength this is why i did not enjoy it. I had guys with half my strength beating me due to this in training.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Perhaps at the very top world level, certainly the average competitor is not doing that!
> 
> SM is far more about speed and technique than pure strength this is why i did not enjoy it. I had guys with half my strength beating me due to this in training.


Ah you big pu88y lol!!

You are right though, I've beaten a lot of guys that are alot stronger than me.

With regards to the deadlift I know of a least 5 u105kg guys that can get 14 reps with 240kg, and their not even world level. A few years ago I was pulling those reps too.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Martin Jones said:


> Ah you big pu88y lol!!
> 
> You are right though, I've beaten a lot of guys that are alot stronger than me.
> 
> With regards to the deadlift I know of a least 5 u105kg guys that can get 14 reps with 240kg, and their not even world level. A few years ago I was pulling those reps too.


But that's not 15-20 is it? Its easy to pull that kind of weight for low teen reps if you are decently strong but you need to be very fit not only strong to get higher than that. If you ever heard of the "pro's vs bros" on rxmuscle they had a contest for 2 grand using 180kg and several strong men tried it but the winner only managed 26 reps.....


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> But that's not 15-20 is it? Its easy to pull that kind of weight for low teen reps if you are decently strong but you need to be very fit not only strong to get higher than that. If you ever heard of the "pro's vs bros" on rxmuscle they had a contest for 2 grand using 180kg and several strong men tried it but the winner only managed 26 reps.....


LOL, but it's only 1 rep from the bottom of the range

I understand what your saying. There is a big difference between 15 and 20. Yes a lot of fitness.

Never heard of that contest, would mind 2 grand meself.


----------

